# How to be more confident bending and with vibrato?



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm working on sweet child o mine with my guitar teacher right now, bending , and vibrato are key for the solos and I'm just not very good at either but I'm even worse at bending and vibrato at the same time!Im looking for tips, and techniques to strengthen my weakness.I've done the "play a note a step down and then bend to the same pitch, even with a tuner just to double check. And I can do it, but I feel like I'm just lacking confidence when it comes to being comfortable with bends. As for bending and vibrato it seems impossible to me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have played for over 15 years, but never really took any lessons. Over the last few months I've made an effort to try to do one video lesson each day, even if it's only one technique. I find watching the video and seeing all the subtleties the players use, then playing along with them over and over again works remarkable well. I am working my way through a Warren Hayes video right now, and while it wasn't stuff that I couldn't play, I learned to play it a completely different way. There are all kinds of videos on YouTube to try this out to.

Do you jam with people? I personally find that's the best way to learn stuff. Just get out and do it. I don't consider myself a great player, but I definitely am a confident player. I take what I have and make it look good lol.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

try plugging a tuner in and repeatedly do 1/2 and whole step bends until you nail the note.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Just practice, really. It's even better if you have an acoustic to practice this stuff on, because it toughens you up and the electric will be easy in comparison.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A Mark P says, practice, then practice again and then keep practising. It will do wonders for your ability and confidence.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Do it a LOT... Then do it some more. Play scales where you bend up to the next pitch. Do it with all fingers.. This will come, but not without time and effort. Don't get frustrated just keep going


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys!


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

*multi-finger bending*

Hope I'm not stating the obvious but support the bend with all the fingers you can. Unless the piece requires a single finger bend, try to bend with multiple fingers. Simply line up other fingers on the string behind the bending finger and you'll have more strength and therefore control. (better control means tighter and smoother vibrato) When I can, I will bend with my third finger and back it up with the middle. If it's a particularly deep bend I will add the index finger to the group. Using multiple fingers takes the pressure off the tips as well and you will find your fingers stand up longer to hard playing.....Ray


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

IMO believing in your ability to play what's in your head is one of the major problems we face as guitarists. If I'm relaxed and feeling confident...I can play ( almost ) anything without a problem. If I have any doubt about myself, I hesitate on doing anything I perceive as risky . I'm not saying it doesn't take alot of practice to feel comfortable with different techniques, but I learn alot faster when I push myself ahead of my capabilities...even if I stumble once and awhile. Sorry if I'm not specific to the OP.


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

geezer said:


> IMO believing in your ability to play what's in your head is one of the major problems we face as guitarists. If I'm relaxed and feeling confident...I can play ( almost ) anything without a problem. If I have any doubt about myself, I hesitate on doing anything I perceive as risky . I'm not saying it doesn't take alot of practice to feel comfortable with different techniques, but I learn alot faster when I push myself ahead of my capabilities...even if I stumble once and awhile. Sorry if I'm not specific to the OP.


 I hear what your saying, and your totally right!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't rely on a tuner to tell you if you're on pitch. It's like singing. Either you know or you don't. And don't be afraid of your guitar. Show it who's boss and make it bend to your will to get the vibrato. Shake it if necessary.


----------

